# New Kurt Dx6 Vise



## johnnyc14 (Dec 24, 2016)

Santa was a little early to our house this year and was happy to get this out of his sled as it's really heavy. Can't wait to try it out.







John


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice  You must of been extra good this year.


----------



## wrat (Dec 25, 2016)

They're so cute when they're young!


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 26, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a "CrossOver Vise"?


----------



## johnnyc14 (Dec 26, 2016)

*I'll let the brochure explain*

*” Vise with 9.0” Opening*
*The Best D-Series Vise We’ve Ever Produced*
Kurt Workholding’s revolutionary DX6™ CrossOver™ vise combines all the great features of our world-renowned Kurt *D688* and *3600V* vises, along with new state-of-the-art workholding features. The DX6™ CrossOver™ vise achieves new levels in precision and performance where flatness and parallelism are important.

By every measure, this is a better vise than our own D688. The DX6™ CrossOver™ vise features the same bed height and keyway to the stationary jaw face as the D688, and a redesigned nut with lighter weight and new brush seal design. The bearing pack is larger, stronger, and more durable than our other designs, and our proprietary AngLock® spherical segment creates all-directional alignment and reduces jaw lift for improved performance.


----------

